# wow its hot!!



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I think we're having a heat wave here, its been unbelievably hot here today. over 45c this afternoon and its 39c now and its 10.15pm!! It feels like we could do with a good storm!!!! I it like this everywhere else in Spain??

Jo xxx


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

jojo said:


> I think we're having a heat wave here, its been unbelievably hot here today. over 45c this afternoon and its 39c now and its 10.15pm!! It feels like we could do with a good storm!!!! I it like this everywhere else in Spain??
> 
> Jo xxx


Oh yes, its certainly a hot one, rain storm needed and also forecast for tomorrow

Best check with Tally, but I'm fairly sure its raining up North with maximum temperatures 15-18 degrees - lol

:ranger:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SunnySpain said:


> Oh yes, its certainly a hot one, rain storm needed and also forecast for tomorrow
> 
> Best check with Tally, but I'm fairly sure its raining up North with maximum temperatures 15-18 degrees - lol
> 
> :ranger:


It feels very stormy! No pleasing me is there, I spent the entire winter moaning about how cold it was here!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

SunnySpain said:


> Oh yes, its certainly a hot one, rain storm needed and also forecast for tomorrow
> 
> Best check with Tally, but I'm fairly sure its raining up North with maximum temperatures 15-18 degrees - lol
> 
> :ranger:


Thanks for that, Francis Wilson. Been blinkin gorgeous here today so yah boo sucks!! It's been about 27 in our little micro climate - and as far as I'm concerned you can keep your 45 in the shade! Due to get even hotter this week - which is great news for the kids end of school fiesta on Saturday and gonna be a blinder apparently on Sunday when we go to San Antonio fiesta in Monforte de Lemos. Oooh, never know may get rid of my "ghost" look!!!

Tally.x


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> It feels very stormy! No pleasing me is there, I spent the entire winter moaning about how cold it was here!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


I was not brave enough to comment! Huge storm in Fuengirola last night for about 5 minutes and then the rain evaporated again within a few minutes!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> Thanks for that, Francis Wilson. Been blinkin gorgeous here today so yah boo sucks!! It's been about 27 in our little micro climate - and as far as I'm concerned you can keep your 45 in the shade! Due to get even hotter this week - which is great news for the kids end of school fiesta on Saturday and gonna be a blinder apparently on Sunday when we go to San Antonio fiesta in Monforte de Lemos. Oooh, never know may get rid of my "ghost" look!!!
> 
> Tally.x



I thought you had the "baked bean" look from the fake tan???

Jo xx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Indoors here is 26deg right now. Don't know about outside cos the wind blew the thingy off the wall. 
I reckon we ought to pick a date and a time and all post the external shade temperature. Perhaps a day in July so the north can catch up.  
What d'ya think. Shall we diarise it?


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Chica said:


> Indoors here is 26deg right now. Don't know about outside cos the wind blew the thingy off the wall.
> I reckon we ought to pick a date and a time and all post the external shade temperature. Perhaps a day in July so the north can catch up.
> What d'ya think. Shall we diarise it?



Now there's an idea - lol

Although for Tally's temperature to tally (pun fully intentional) with our's it might be best if the young lady from Motley Hall posted her external temperatures mid-August and the southern crowd do the same, but in November


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

SunnySpain said:


> Now there's an idea - lol
> 
> Although for Tally's temperature to tally (pun fully intentional) with our's it might be best if the young lady from Motley Hall posted her external temperatures mid-August and the southern crowd do the same, but in November


Lol... My reason for suggesting this is to prove or disprove the statement that Torrox has the best climate in Europe. I suppose it could be fitted in with the other European forums too!!?? I know that this will not really prove it, but it would give us some indication do you think?


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Chica said:


> Lol... My reason for suggesting this is to prove or disprove the statement that Torrox has the best climate in Europe.
> 
> I know that this will not really prove it, but it would give us some indication do you think?



Chica, you've not been talking to dodgy real estate agents have you - lol

If I had a Euros for every time I've heard an expat say they live in the best Micro-climate in europe I'd have 22.5 Euros by now -


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Aye, it's cookin' here in the rough end although I'll be in cooler temperatures from tomorrow, I'll be in sunny(?) South Shields (don't ask!)


Doggy


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

SunnySpain said:


> Chica, you've not been talking to dodgy real estate agents have you - lol
> 
> If I had a Euros for every time I've heard an expat say they live in the best Micro-climate in europe I'd have 22.5 Euros by now -


Haha...Sunnyspain, it's not my quote. Here is an article from the Euro Weekly 15/6/2009





Torrox has the best climate in Europe
• 05 Jun 2008 •


A RECENT scientific study has shown that Torrox has the best climate in Europe, having compared the area with another 21 coastal towns throughout the Mediterranean. This exceptional climate is thanks to its location, which creates mild temperatures during most of the year and little heavy rain in the winter.

The mountains also prevent strong winds from reaching the area. Torrox has a subtropical climate with an average temperature of 18ºC, and the difference between the highest and lowest average temperatures registered throughout the year is just 11 degrees centigrade.

There are no frosts, and the temperature in the summer is approximately 31.8ºC thanks to cool sea breezes. The lowest winter temperature is also the best, as it goes no lower than 3.7ºC, and there are approximately 54 days of rain per year.


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Chica said:


> Torrox has the best climate in Europe
> • 05 Jun 2008 •
> 
> 
> The mountains also prevent strong winds from reaching the area. Torrox has a subtropical climate with an average temperature of 18ºC, and the difference between the highest and lowest average temperatures registered throughout the year is just 11 degrees centigrade.


Did you not just mention the strong winds early in this thread 

Seriously though, I'm sure its got a nice climate, but there are many places with similar climates and I read an article recently claiming that Huelva has the best all-year round temperatures in Spain

Fact is, Torrox is a part of the coast where tourism is on the increase because of articles like the one you've seen, why's that then I wonder - lol

:juggle:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Was it Torrox that had an attempted burglary at its Mercadona yesterday???? Heard it on the news I think??

jo xx


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

jojo said:


> Was it Torrox that had an attempted burglary at its Mercadona yesterday???? Heard it on the news I think??
> 
> jo xx


Yeah I heard they were after a windshield


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

SunnySpain said:


> Did you not just mention the strong winds early in this thread
> 
> Seriously though, I'm sure its got a nice climate, but there are many places with similar climates and I read an article recently claiming that Huelva has the best all-year round temperatures in Spain
> 
> ...


We, too, have strong winds in the winter. .I suppose that's being on the sea. It's not perfect and it's too hot for ME in the summer. But, yes, maybe you are right that it's all a load of buncum which is why I think it would be a good idea to carry out an experiment of our own. We are in a good position with all the other europian forums, that's if anyone can be asked.


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Chica said:


> It's not perfect and it's too hot for ME in the summer. But, yes, maybe you are right that it's all a load of buncum which is why I think it would be a good idea to carry out an experiment of our own. We are in a good position with all the other europian forums, that's if anyone can be asked.



I wonder if its too hot for the "Balti community"


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Was it Torrox that had an attempted burglary at its Mercadona yesterday???? Heard it on the news I think??
> 
> jo xx


It wouldn't suprise me Jo. The latest thing is the underground carpark there. I have heard of a couple of women have been skanked there for their handbags. . It's seemed to have moved across to the east of Malaga over the last couple of years.


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

SunnySpain said:


> I wonder if its too hot for the "Balti community"


Naaaah. They'd do a roaring trade here :eyebrows: and I'd invite them with open arms:cheer2::hippie:


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

jojo said:


> I think we're having a heat wave here, its been unbelievably hot here today. over 45c this afternoon and its 39c now and its 10.15pm!! It feels like we could do with a good storm!!!! I it like this everywhere else in Spain??
> 
> Jo xxx



Jojo

did you leave the Oven on all day again.....


45c how nice and cool, miss that.

although its cooler here today only 42c but humidity is headed for 80%

.
My friends in Google are saying you will have a much cooler wet day today
View attachment untitled.bmp


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mayotom said:


> Jojo
> 
> did you leave the Oven on all day again.....
> 
> ...



Yes its better today! its cloudy, but still quite muggy!! I never thought I'd say this but its lovely without the sunshine!!???!!!!

Jo xx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Yes its better today! its cloudy, but still quite muggy!! I never thought I'd say this but its lovely without the sunshine!!???!!!!
> 
> Jo xx


 JoJo..I never thought you would say that!!! but yes, I agree with you. It's lovely today :rain:


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Chica said:


> JoJo..I never thought you would say that!!! but yes, I agree with you. It's lovely today :rain:



Its totally sunny here, not a cloud in sight, baking hot, phew :juggle:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SunnySpain said:


> Its totally sunny here, not a cloud in sight, baking hot, phew :juggle:


yeah, the clouds getting a bit thin here now too! Its gonna be another hot one! I guess I'm gonna have to spend the afternoon in the pool... its a hard life 

Jo xxx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

It's totally overcast here and 26deg indoors. Not muggy as yet!!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Chica said:


> It's totally overcast here and 26deg indoors. Not muggy as yet!!!!



you're not that far away from me Chica, it does look cloudy over your way, but I would bet that your clouds will thin too!!! Its 30c in the shade, according to my thermometer 


Jo xxx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> you're not that far away from me Chica, it does look cloudy over your way, but I would bet that your clouds will thin too!!! Its 30c in the shade, according to my thermometer
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


Googlearth would suggest quite a bit to come yet but I don't know if it's real time or when the shot was taken if it's a still. Anyone know


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

*The arid plains of Galicia ....*

It's getting to the point where it's difficult to find a green blade of grass as it's so hot and parched here as far as the eye can see. Evidence in the three photos just taken from my balcony. Parched lands deprived of water with little greenery in a semi desert setting. The mist in the distance showing there's worse to come....what are we to do?!?!



























Tallulah.x


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

looks beautiful, will you swap it for a view of a Construction site on one side, a Construction site with desert behind it on the other side and then an ugly old condemned building oh and another construction site.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

mayotom said:


> looks beautiful, will you swap it for a view of a Construction site on one side, a Construction site with desert behind it on the other side and then an ugly old condemned building oh and another construction site.


erm....let me think about that one....nah, wouldn't swap it for the South if you paid me.....ooops! Did you mean UAE?!?! It's all the same to me!!:clap2:


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Yep, its UAE, 

have also considered Galica in my list, but have better options down south for jobs etc from having spent a few years there, but Galicia is definantely high on my list for my future driving trips. well in fact all the north coast, have only been around Bilbao/Santander/pampalona.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

mayotom said:


> Yep, its UAE,
> 
> have also considered Galica in my list, but have better options down south for jobs etc from having spent a few years there, but Galicia is definantely high on my list for my future driving trips. well in fact all the north coast, have only been around Bilbao/Santander/pampalona.



Well, if you ever you fancied a trip oop North, you'd be very welcome - it's a celtic nation here, so has a huge affinity with Ireland. The Pogues have even been here - now there's a recommendation!! Hell, as I've been a bit of a Galician bruxa today, I may even climb off my broomstick and buy you an Estrella Galicia.


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

I certainly would love to try the local tipple, It will be at least September before I make it up that way, but its on the list, that's if there is any left after Shane McGowan


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

mayotom said:


> I certainly would love to try the local tipple, It will be at least September before I make it up that way, but its on the list, that's if there is any left after Shane McGowan



:focus:

The humidity makes 30 degrees feel like 45 degrees, I'm cooking here, phew...


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Stop it Tally!!!!!!! Your photos look bloody horrible:tongue1: I shall say no more


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Chica said:


> Stop it Tally!!!!!!! Your photos look bloody horrible:tongue1: I shall say no more


I know, I'm sick of it myself. I'm gonna swap it for Tom's construction site in UAE!!!


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> I know, I'm sick of it myself. I'm gonna swap it for Tom's construction site in UAE!!!


I find your pic quite scary :juggle:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SunnySpain said:


> I find your pic quite scary :juggle:


what picture???

Jo xx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

SunnySpain said:


> I find your pic quite scary :juggle:


Hmm...which pic would that be then, Dave?


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> It's getting to the point where it's difficult to find a green blade of grass as it's so hot and parched here as far as the eye can see. Evidence in the three photos just taken from my balcony. Parched lands deprived of water with little greenery in a semi desert setting. The mist in the distance showing there's worse to come....what are we to do?!?!
> 
> View attachment 920
> 
> ...


Just want to have another look at these,


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> It's getting to the point where it's difficult to find a green blade of grass as it's so hot and parched here as far as the eye can see. Evidence in the three photos just taken from my balcony. Parched lands deprived of water with little greenery in a semi desert setting. The mist in the distance showing there's worse to come....what are we to do?!?!
> 
> View attachment 920
> 
> ...


Wow! We are all getting jealous down here. Especially since the temperature is set to rise in the next few days, apparently. We will be baking hot.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Caz.I said:


> Wow! We are all getting jealous down here. Especially since the temperature is set to rise in the next few days, apparently. We will be baking hot.


It's gonna be a scorcher here too apparently - OK, not quite 45 in the shade as you guys have it down there, but in the 30s!! Quite enough for me thank you!!


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> It's gonna be a scorcher here too apparently - OK, not quite 45 in the shade as you guys have it down there, but in the 30s!! Quite enough for me thank you!!



Ah but Jo is on about 45 degrees Celsius, not 30 degrees Fahranheit


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Weather lovely again here today. Not a peep of the sun yet, overcast and a coolish breeze.Can hardly see the horizon on the sea. Perfect:clap2:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Chica said:


> Weather lovely again here today. Not a peep of the sun yet, overcast and a coolish breeze.Can hardly see the horizon on the sea. Perfect:clap2:



Yes, its the same here today, its a relief to not have the sun blazing away and the breeze is rather pleasant, even if it does keep blowing the sh!t back into my house straight after I've swept!  

top tip: dont sweep on a windy day with the doors open! :clap2:


Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> top tip: dont sweep on a windy day with the doors open! :clap2:
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


:clap2: Brilliant - this is turning in to an issue of Good Housekeeping! What with the shopping at M&S thread, and now this, the boys must be bashing their heads against their screens!! So, I shall add to it.....I now have 8 large jars of plum jam sitting in my kitchen, freshly made from our overladen fruit trees.

Tallulah.xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> :clap2: Brilliant - this is turning in to an issue of Good Housekeeping! What with the shopping at M&S thread, and now this, the boys must be bashing their heads against their screens!! So, I shall add to it.....I now have 8 large jars of plum jam sitting in my kitchen, freshly made from our overladen fruit trees.
> 
> Tallulah.xx



Well I wont be beaten! I made a couple of bottles of "real" lemonade with the lemons from my tree at the weekend!! and some lemon curd (that didnt turn out too well tho ).... anyway, its better than talking about donkeys and motorbikes... and sub 30 señoritas!!!!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> its better than talking about donkeys and motorbikes... and sub 30 señoritas!!!!!!!!


Nothing's better than talking about donkeys and motorbikes... and sub 30 señoritas!

Except perhaps riding them......one down two to go!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Except perhaps riding them......one down two to go!


The other way round surely????? and I suspect it may stay that way 


Jo xxx


----------



## mcginlay (Dec 10, 2008)

mayotom said:


> Jojo
> 
> did you leave the Oven on all day again.....
> 
> ...


Hi interested in weather - moving to central spain around madrid in 3 weeks what can i expect for july and august!!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

mcginlay said:


> Hi interested in weather - moving to central spain around madrid in 3 weeks what can i expect for july and august!!


:tape2:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mcginlay said:


> Hi interested in weather - moving to central spain around madrid in 3 weeks what can i expect for july and august!!


to melt! 

Jo xx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

You must be gettin really exited now mcginlay but expect to have the hairs up your nostrils burnt

Sorry, singed is a better word!


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Chica said:


> You must be gettin really exited now mcginlay but expect to have the hairs up your nostrils burnt
> 
> Sorry, singed is a better word!



Madrid and anywhere near to the capital has horrendous weather, its extremely hot and dry with little air in the summer and totally cold in the winter

I am a tad confused as to why you would pick such a place, given that you have already ruled out Sevilla as being too cold in winter 

If its all-rear-round good temperatures you want then you won't beat the Canary Islands, but then you will be living on a small island and probably get bored

Things to remember is that nothing is perfect, but as weather goes the centre of Spain it be far the worst in the entire country :ranger:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

SunnySpain said:


> Madrid and anywhere near to the capital has horrendous weather, its extremely hot and dry with little air in the summer and totally cold in the winter
> 
> I am a tad confused as to why you would pick such a place, given that you have already ruled out Sevilla as being too cold in winter
> 
> ...


Horrendous weather
It can get very cold in winter (-5ºish) and very hot in the summer (40ºish) ((as it is at the moment)), but those bright autumn and winter days with sunny blue skies, perfect for walking in the mountains. It's as dry as a bone so 35º here is nothing;: you can move around with no problem, not like being on the sweaty humid coast:yuck:
Tarragona in August??:nono:


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Horrendous weather
> It can get very cold in winter (-5ºish) and very hot in the summer (40ºish) ((as it is at the moment)), but those bright autumn and winter days with sunny blue skies, perfect for walking in the mountains. It's as dry as a bone so 35º here is nothing;: you can move around with no problem, not like being on the sweaty humid coast:yuck:
> Tarragona in August??:nono:


You do have a point about the humidity on the coast, however -5 in the winter and 40 degrees with dry warm air is not the average expats idea of great weather, neither is it considered good weather by most Spaniards, who run to the costas come the summer to escape the dry heat of Madrid


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

*weather Madrid*



SunnySpain said:


> You do have a point about the humidity on the coast, however -5 in the winter and 40 degrees with dry warm air is not the average expats idea of great weather, neither is it considered good weather by most Spaniards, who run to the costas come the summer to escape the dry heat of Madrid


Well, I didn't actually _choose _to live here, but I really don't like the humidity of the coast or the UK either. It's true the Madrileños run to the coast in the summer, but not me. For me the beach is best in September, October (when I can never take a holiday, so therefore I never go to the sea). I used to live in Valls near Tarragona and I found the sticky heat difficult to live with.
But right now, I'm finding sitting at the computer at about 40º a little too much, so:wave:


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

SunnySpain said:


> -5 in the winter and 40 degrees with dry warm air is not the average expats idea of great weather,


They need to come here to The Village of the Damned.......I've seen -15 to +45.


----------



## mcginlay (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I don't mind the cold in the winter as long as it is dry. Flat has air cone - outdoor pool for summer and indoor pool for winter. Going to CD Sol for a week or so in August so should have some respite.

Moving with work. Been to Costa D Sol many times around Marbella and Banus and really like it for a holiday but don't really want to live there. Think if I was retiring I would go C D Sol but at the moment Madrid will be fine. Excited now - waved the removals off which seemed a bit strange. 

Don't start work properly until September so plenty of time to settle and enjoy the furnace!!


----------



## ElNovio (Jun 17, 2009)

Roasting here in Cordoba today, well above 40. Very dry heat, and little to no breeze. Stayed indoors in air con watching sport pretty much all day. Lions were very unlucky.


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Thick pea soup this morning. Sunny and pleasant this afternoon. Cloudy and cool now.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

8pm here and 33 degrees! No aircon for us though! Cos we're rugged! And sweaty!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mcginlay said:


> Thanks for the replies. I don't mind the cold in the winter as long as it is dry. Flat has air cone - outdoor pool for summer and indoor pool for winter. Going to CD Sol for a week or so in August so should have some respite.
> 
> Moving with work. Been to Costa D Sol many times around Marbella and Banus and really like it for a holiday but don't really want to live there. Think if I was retiring I would go C D Sol but at the moment Madrid will be fine. Excited now - waved the removals off which seemed a bit strange.
> 
> Don't start work properly until September so plenty of time to settle and enjoy the furnace!!


I don't know if you know anything about Madrid so here's a couple of things...
One good thing about Madrid in the summer is that there are very few people. You can drive around and park with little problem in August.
One bad thing is that you might find some restaurants, bars, smaller shops closed.
It is very hot usually, and at the moment it's really hot, but if you can find a terraza for the evening and an air conditioned museum or shop to pass away the time, you're made.
Try to go to El Escorial, Buitrago anywhere that's a few metres higher than Madrid (which is the highest European capital!) and you'll get respite from the heat.
Have fun and hope you can deal with the heat!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

XTreme said:


> 8pm here and 33 degrees! No aircon for us though! Cos we're rugged! And sweaty!


A little hotter than the valleys of Wales then XTreme?


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> A little hotter than the valleys of Wales then XTreme?


Pretty much......but we're acclimatised to it now as we've never had aircon in the house or the cars.

I think too many Brits depend on the aircon so much that when they have to venture out of it they really struggle. Or they end up prisoners in their homes.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Pretty much......but we're acclimatised to it now as we've never had aircon in the house or the cars.
> 
> I think too many Brits depend on the aircon so much that when they have to venture out of it they really struggle. Or they end up prisoners in their homes.


No aircon a home, but life improved dramatically when we changed our car 8 years ago and got airconditioning. I move around a lot at lunch time for work and not arriving smelly and sweaty was a big plus point for my clients I think!


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I don't know if you know anything about Madrid so here's a couple of things...
> One good thing about Madrid in the summer is that there are very few people. You can drive around and park with little problem in August.
> 
> Have fun and hope you can deal with the heat!!



Madrid in August is something I never want to experience - lol


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I don't know if you know anything about Madrid so here's a couple of things...
> One good thing about Madrid in the summer is that there are very few people. You can drive around and park with little problem in August.
> One bad thing is that you might find some restaurants, bars, smaller shops closed.
> It is very hot usually, and at the moment it's really hot, but if you can find a terraza for the evening and an air conditioned museum or shop to pass away the time, you're made.
> ...


I live in Madrid centre (within the M-30 radius) and this is the hottest summer of my life even hotter than Brazil.
Anyhow, the city is much more vibrant than winter and there are enough swimming pools, natural pools up north (Cercedila) ... also there are loads of terrazas and a few cañas will be refreshing!


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

scharlack said:


> I live in Madrid centre (within the M-30 radius) and this is the hottest summer of my life even hotter than Brazil.
> Anyhow, the city is much more vibrant than winter and there are enough swimming pools, natural pools up north (Cercedila) ... also there are loads of terrazas and a few cañas will be refreshing!


I am pleased for you all having nice whether, whilst I am stuck with humid cold damp stuff, not for long I hope, griz:confused2:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mcginlay said:


> Hi interested in weather - moving to central spain around madrid in 3 weeks what can i expect for july and august!!


Hi mcginlay,
I replied to this post a few weeks ago saying something like "It'll be hot, but no problem. Just look for air conditioning and a terraza" 
Then followed heat wave after heat wave and temperatures just haven't gone down. I haven't been to Madrid (city) since I wrote that, so I can only imagine the suffering!

I just wanted to apologise if I made you think it was going to be a breeze and that it wasn't really going to be very hot. It has been in fact, and STILL is, one of the hottest and longest summers I remember.
Sorry

Are you in the city or outside?? If you're in the city, double the suffering


----------



## Spanky McSpank (Aug 27, 2009)

I´m very skeptical of the street temperature readings. I´ve seen them, with 42degrees and clearly it´s not 42degrees. Then people say ooooo it´s 42degrees. 
No it´s not!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Spanky McSpank said:


> I´m very skeptical of the street temperature readings. I´ve seen them, with 42degrees and clearly it´s not 42degrees. Then people say ooooo it´s 42degrees.
> No it´s not!


I've found it's usually hotter than they say on the telly or in the paper. The street thermometres are not always to be beleived it's true. However in the end, I don't really care what the exact temp is - it's bloody hot here and that's that!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Its still hot here during the day 30+, altho the nights have cooled down significantly. Makes sleeping easier!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

Hey Jo, love the new profile foto!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Zimtony said:


> Hey Jo, love the new profile foto!



Thank you Tony, if you look closely I have antenae!!! LOL

Isnt it amazing how a cheap camera can hide the imperfections!!!!


Jo xx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> Thank you Tony, if you look closely I have antenae!!! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Jo xx




JoBot, the bionic mod!!

Hey you - gorgeous again here....looks set to continue....and i've got the mozzie bites to prove it! However, Tally's got a tan and knows how to use it!! (And no it didn't come out of a bottle this time!!)

xxxxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> JoBot, the bionic mod!!
> 
> Hey you - gorgeous again here....looks set to continue....and i've got the mozzie bites to prove it! However, Tally's got a tan and knows how to use it!! (And no it didn't come out of a bottle this time!!)
> 
> xxxxx


So you're not "tally the baked bean"!! My tan has more or less gone. The swimming pool incident earlier this summer meant that I didnt want to go outside when it was hot, so I'm a snowflake!!!

JoBot  xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've just seen the weather forecast for my area and its wall to wall rain from sunday onwards with some thunder thrown in!! hhhmmm! That'll be cos "Hotel jojo" is opening - typical!

Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> That'll be cos "Hotel jojo" is opening - typical!
> 
> Jo xxx


Already?? I thought the summer tourist season was over...that's if it ever started. I'm looking forward to shutting all the doors now! Roll on Christmas!
xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> Already?? I thought the summer tourist season was over...that's if it ever started. I'm looking forward to shutting all the doors now! Roll on Christmas!
> xxx


My nephew, who comes when the flights are cheap and then moans cos its not hot and sunny!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Limoncella (May 6, 2009)

what a crazy summer this year! it has been far too hot even for the locals... like jo-jo, i have not had the nerve to sunbathe at all since mid july.... snowflakes rule haha!!! 
i think the weather forecasts in the UK give you "in the sun" only temperatures (to try and cheer ppl up!), whilst here it's the exact opposite: how many times they predicted 30c in malaga when it was more like 38c?!... anyway, we are beginning to see some clouds dotting our blue skies so it will soon be lovely and comfortable for a nice day out


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

according to Javea, Spain Forecast : Weather Underground

we are at the moment having a thunderstorm & light rain



the weather station is just down the road but I can't see a single cloud in the sky:confused2:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> according to Javea, Spain Forecast : Weather Underground
> 
> we are at the moment having a thunderstorm & light rain
> 
> ...


Well, we had at least 5 drops of rain today!!

Anyway this is all very interesting, but I really revived this thread to see if mcginlay was around and if he'd/ she'd survived the summer in Madrid. I guess he/ she didn't


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Well, we had at least 5 drops of rain today!!
> 
> Anyway this is all very interesting, but I really revived this thread to see if mcginlay was around and if he'd/ she'd survived the summer in Madrid. I guess he/ she didn't


McGinlay is a he. And a very busy chap I think!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> McGinlay is a he. And a very busy chap I think!


Aren't we all


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Well, we had at least 5 drops of rain today!


Tipped down about 10miles south of you - REAL WATER - Some of the younger children were being shown this wonder. Rain - yes wet rain. 

Knackered my plans to road test the Guzzi following her "light tarting up" - She's 30 after all.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Aren't we all


Yeah.

:focus:Anyway....weather gorgeous again here today. Looking forward to a bit of cool though and dare I say it....a touch of rain? Not for a while yet though.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> Yeah.
> 
> :focus:Anyway....weather gorgeous again here today. Looking forward to a bit of cool though and dare I say it....a touch of rain? Not for a while yet though.



Apparently a town about 10KM from us had torrential rain last night, but no sign of it here, altho the forecast says storms tomorrow??

Altho its still hot during the day, the "electric trees" have quietened down and the nights are much cooler now, I have my duvet back on and we're not so keen to sit out on the terrace. Its not too cold for mozzies tho 

Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

chris(madrid) said:


> Knackered my plans to road test the Guzzi


No breakdown trucks available then Chris? 

And just to be sure, insist on having an auto-electrician onboard.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Apparently a town about 10KM from us had torrential rain last night, but no sign of it here, altho the forecast says storms tomorrow??
> 
> Altho its still hot during the day, the "electric trees" have quietened down and the nights are much cooler now, I have my duvet back on and we're not so keen to sit out on the terrace. Its not too cold for mozzies tho
> 
> Jo xxx


duvet

you're worse than me


I've just managed to persuade the OH to turn the aircon off at night & leave the windows open - I wanted my duvet with the aircon - but now it's lovely - just right


the forecast here is for a dramatic temp drop & rain & thunderstorms this week - 











where are those duvets?


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

XTreme said:


> No breakdown trucks available then Chris? And just to be sure, insist on having an auto-electrician onboard.


Oh dear, still believe that old wives tail do we. Never nneded one in over 30yeras of owning using Guzzis. Actually has more to do with SMITHS failing to deliver the new dual mph/kph speedo and there's a BIG 100mm hole where dirty water would have got in - and I've just repainted it.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

chris(madrid) said:


> Oh dear, still believe that old wives tail do we.


Old wives tale?

Not really Chris....I got caught with one of those Eurotrash POS sheds earlier this year!

A mate of mine asked if he could store his V50 in my garage for a month. Obviously at the end of the month the POS wouldn't start.

This was the result.....










I had to push it to the garage....my mate got a 150 euro bill for electrics....and eventually I had further humiliation riding it to his house.

It's no joke riding down the street with people pointing, laughing and shouting "Mira al ****** con la moto de mierda".


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Ha - it's the yellow plate you see - They stop working in Spain after a bit. 

150Euros - all they did was look at it then. 

Whenever there is a doubt - there is no doubt. Earth fault. This happens on 95% of ALL vehicles that are seldom used. It's why God invented Coppaslip and Vaseline. 

Stick to goats! Big male goats are true cabrones ;-)


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

chris(madrid) said:


> This happens on 95% of ALL vehicles that are seldom used.


Not with Yamahas Chris!

The Yam just fires up first time.....every time!

I've owned 16.....and never pushed one of them.

Go back to 71/72 when I had Brit bikes and I pushed those sheds every day.....while oil dripped over my feet.

The number of birds I failed to score with due to mechanical breakdowns is beyond belief!

August 72.....first Jap.....and it was showtime!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Not with Yamahas Chris!
> 
> The Yam just fires up first time.....every time!
> 
> ...




Any of your five strapping lads follow you with a love of bikes XT? Cool daddy!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> Any of your five strapping lads follow you with a love of bikes XT? Cool daddy!


None of them Tally! No interest whatsoever! And I'm really glad about it! 

You see, I've actively discouraged it with tales of death and dismemberment.....and it worked.

I know it sounds hypocritical as I've had bikes all my life....but I've lost a lot of friends over the years. Some of them in very gruesome ways which I was witness to.....and I never wanted my boys to be put at risk.

I've identified more bodies on the slab than Quincy.....and I couldn't go through that with my kids. And know that _my_ passion for motorcycles was responsible.

And compared to the 70's the roads are far more dangerous now, plus there's some seriously insane motorcycles being built these days.

I did my time and paid my dues in blood and guts.....and I'm still around to tell the tale. They may not have had the same guardian angel as I had.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

chris(madrid) said:


> Tipped down about 10miles south of you - REAL WATER - Some of the younger children were being shown this wonder. Rain - yes wet rain.
> 
> Knackered my plans to road test the Guzzi following her "light tarting up" - She's 30 after all.


Well, I'm quite jealous.
Storm clouds are a brewing at this very moment. Hope they just get on with it and let the rain:rain: pour down for once. I know it hasn't rained for more than 2 minutes since mid May. It might be longer but I'm sure of mid May cuz we've had stuff out in the garden since then. We need water :nod:
And clean air!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Well, I'm quite jealous.
> Storm clouds are a brewing at this very moment. Hope they just get on with it and let the rain:rain: pour down for once. I know it hasn't rained for more than 2 minutes since mid May. It might be longer but I'm sure of mid May cuz we've had stuff out in the garden since then. We need water :nod:
> And clean air!



Altho we're further south than you PW, its the same here on all counts!!! Who'd ever have thought I'd actually want it to rain!!!!

Jo xx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> Altho we're further south than you PW, its the same here on all counts!!! Who'd ever have thought I'd actually want it to rain!!!!
> 
> Jo xx


Yep, there's nowt as strange as folk!!
OK, I can see lightening coming straight down in the distance. Time to unplug the water boiler and computer. Do other people have to go through these local customs when there's a storm??


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yep, there's nowt as strange as folk!!
> OK, I can see lightening coming straight down in the distance. Time to unplug the water boiler and computer. Do other people have to go through these local customs when there's a storm??


I've not been at this house during a storm yet, but at the last place the inevitable power cut did all that for us LOL. I must get my washing in tho... (Sorry, what a boring housewife comment )

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I've not been at this house during a storm yet, but at the last place the inevitable power cut did all that for us LOL. I must get my washing in tho... (Sorry, what a boring housewife comment )
> 
> Jo xxx


we've had a bit of rain & lots of thunder


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Well we had the mother of all storms and torrential rain.... and yes we had a power cut and the internet went down!! Its just come back!

The storm has celared the air tho, much clearer now!


Jo xx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> Well we had the mother of all storms and torrential rain.... and yes we had a power cut and the internet went down!! Its just come back!
> 
> The storm has celared the air tho, much clearer now!
> 
> ...


Unfortunately a big fat zero here. But heard that a man has been killed in Toledo (south of Madrid) as he was swept away in his car by torrential rain ...


----------

